#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-01
<AgentKilo> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-02
<tumbleweed> hi, anyone know anything about gnome-power-manager?
<tumbleweed> acpi -V gives totally sane battery information
<tumbleweed> but gnome-power-manager thinks my battery is either full or empty
<tumbleweed> http://rivera.za.net/tmp/battery.png
<mdke_> tumbleweed: you should file a bug
<tumbleweed> mdke_: :-)
<tumbleweed> mdke_: I want to take a good look at gnome-power-manager first
<tumbleweed> see how it gets it's hands on the data
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-03
<tritium> hi crimsun
<tritium> How are things, crimsun?
<crimsun> hi, busy
<crimsun> you?
<tritium> Same.
* nixternal notes crimsun better be busy fixing my sound boog :)
<tritium> But, trying to find some time to test herd-1.
* nixternal hurries and runs prior to getting bashed from...
<crimsun> what's your sound bug?
<crimsun> nixternal: did you actually have a reference to a bug report, or is this utter crap?
<nixternal> it is the one we discussed that is to be fixed with the latest alsa-drivers you were/are working on
<nixternal> intel sound really low on the laptop
<crimsun> so have you been proactive in testing 2.6.20-3.4?
<nixternal> not on edgy i haven't
<crimsun> it has been available for about 21 hours
* crimsun sighs
<nixternal> ok, here is a dumb question, how do i safely go about getting the 2.6.20-3.4 kernel in edgy?
<crimsun> download the appropriate linux-image deb
<nixternal> k, so i will grab the image, headers, and restricted-modules
<crimsun> do you need all that?
<nixternal> ya, vmware server
<nixternal> hrmm. i forget that i don't need restricted with my laptop :)
<nixternal> crimsun: no different with the new kernel
<crimsun> which bug # ?
<nixternal> hrmm. dunno, i never got a chance to boog it, but you had told me someone had the same issue as i did with it
<crimsun> is this the one where you have to reboot into Windows first to have volume be audible?
<nixternal> no no. i have sound but it is very low
<nixternal> i can't boot into windows, don't even own a disc :)
<crimsun> well, there goes one testing vector
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well, it did work well in windows
<nixternal> the 5 minutes it was installed
<crimsun> lspci -nv, please
<nixternal> paste bin the whole thing or are you after something specific?
<crimsun> 0403
<nixternal> Subsystem: 103c:30a5 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21 Memory at d0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]  Capabilities: <access denied>
<nixternal> 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)
<nixternal> err, sorry bout the first
<nixternal> and with KMix there is only Master and PCM for Output, which seems odd
<crimsun> damned realteks.
<nixternal> well, i have realtek in both of my desktops and they rock
<nixternal> im sure the lappy realteks are way different
<crimsun> realtek HDAs are problematic
<crimsun> does /proc/asound/card0/codec* report an analog devices codec or a realtek one?
<nixternal> i see conexant id 5047
<nixternal> for codec:
<crimsun> amixer, pleae
<crimsun> please ^
<nixternal> what do you want from that?
<nixternal> i see volume and pcm which are the 2 outputs, and capture for input
<crimsun> I need all the output
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/310/
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> what the.
<crimsun> patch_conexant.c is utterly missing
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> so that would be the problem then?
<nixternal> is there a bug for this already?
<crimsun> yes, it's very old
<nixternal> bug 76741 seems similar, but i do have sound with speakers and headphones
<nixternal> im gonna eat some pizza, i will bbiaf if you have more questions, but it seems you have your finger on it already. thanks!
<crimsun> well, your issue is specifically due to upstream not having pushed the requisite Conexant changes to Linus
<crimsun> as in the file itself just doesn't exist
<crimsun> neither is hda_generic.c touched
<mjg59> edgy was unhappy on my parents' new desktop until I forced the codec
<crimsun> great, I love carrying deltas
<mjg59> Not enough bandwidth there to try 2.6.20, though
<mjg59> This codec stuff is all a bit of a nightmare
<mjg59> Why can't hda be simple?
<crimsun> but it's -high definition-, it must be awesome!
<mjg59> Haha
<olem> Hi all,
<olem> I've just edited and modified some pages in wiki. Is that the correct way to do or did I missed something?
<olem> (some pages relatives to LaptopTestingTeams of course)
<Nailor> That's propably the most correct way =)
<olem> ok. thx.
<olem> I was just wondering why the "Contact:" tag. If I was supposed to mail to this contact my changes...
<olem> ...and I was wondering too why all the peoples mailed when I commit/save my modifs.
<Nailor> Well, they're just admins of the wiki etc. It's normal that they get mail
<Nailor> The best way to tell people what you've done, is to write a short description (in to the field reserved for it) of the changes you made
<Nailor> That way people can check the wiki page version history and see what changes you or someone else has done
<Nailor> The "Optional comment about this change"-field
<olem> ok. that's what I've done. Thanks for the background infos.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<lichen> :(
<lichen> i don't think xorg supports the X1400 in my thinkpad :(
<lichen> and ATI has like a single binary driver available for an older version
<Nailor> The fglrx binary is not working?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-05
<merlin-linux> anyone here with a Acer Aspire laptop tried feisty on it yet
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-06
<feNNec_> slt
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-07
<GoHabsGo> hi people, im getting this bug with Edgy Final on an HP tc4400 tablet PC http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40604.html   , is it resolved ?
<jimbob> can anyone help. usb mouse stopps working after a few min on my laptop. touchpad still works
<yelo3> hello!
<mpittle> Whats the battery monitor for ubuntu (gnome) called?
<professor> I am having lots of trouble getting wireless to work on my laptop.  I am running dapper and I have a broadcom internal wireless card
<CrazyDoode> !bcm43xx
<CrazyDoode> lol.. i guess not.. haha.. hang on.
<CrazyDoode> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<CrazyDoode> imho, don't use ndiswrapper. If you've installed it.. be sure to follow the instructions to uninstall it.
<CrazyDoode> when using fwcutter (which works great on my el-cheepo dell btw!) i found it easier to ... haaha.. i guess he'll never know.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-31
<simmerz> I've installed the latest Xorg drivers and I've got my external monitor working fine at 1600x1200, but does anyone have a fix for the laptop screen which should display at 1680x1050? I've tried adding a modeline, but all I get is 1280x1024
<indigo> hello, i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop amilo A serie. The screen is dark during 1 min at the beguining and the internet connection (which is working from the CD) doesn't work from the hard drive.
<indigo> What can i do to check if ubuntu is properly set up?
<indigo> and to make internet working?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-03
<technomancy> hey, i was wondering something about the wacom device setup in xorg.conf
<technomancy> why doesn't that get enabled automatically if the X config script detects that a tablet is attached?
<technomancy> seems like it wouldn't be hard to do; there must be a reason it's not already done
<dep1> please, who can help me to recompile ubuntu kernel 2.66.22 with restricted drivers support?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-04
<mrynit> hi
<mrynit> :(
<m3phistos> bonsoir tout le monde
<m3phistos> je compte m'achetter prochainement un ordi portable, qui sera entierement sur linux
<m3phistos> utilisation prévue: programation, navigation internet, bureautique et multimedia pas tres poussé
<m3phistos> quelqu'un aurait-il un lien vers un bon comparatif de pc 100% compatible ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-05
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its impostant!
<bAndie91> important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom or network?
<bAndie91> its important
<bAndie91> hi
<bAndie91> how can i load an iso image (install cd) on hdd with grub??????
<bAndie91> its IMPORTANT
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-06
<giftnudel> #pylucid
<giftnudel> oops
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-29
<gw280> hey
<gw280> any insight as to why I'm seeing a 13W power draw in 8.10 on my X300 when Windows (I believe) can get it as low as 7.7W?
<crimsun> this [documentation] channel probably isn't what you're looking for. have you run powertop?
<gw280> I have
<gw280> I've managed to get it down to 8.8 or so now
<gw280> but still a bit high
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-30
<NintendoGuy02836> Hello
<NintendoGuy02836> I'm looking to install a new modem in my laptop so it will work with Ubuntu
<NintendoGuy02836> How easy is it to install a new internal modem?
<gw280> NintendoGuy0: very easy
<gw280> NintendoGuy0: oh wait, depends on your laptop make
<gw280> sorry, thought this was a thinkpad channel
<NintendoGuy0> ha, okay
<NintendoGuy0> Well it's an Advent 7110
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-01
<LeeAdamo> hallo everybody
<LeeAdamo> I'm first-time-user
<LeeAdamo> So sorry if I mady something wrong
<LeeAdamo> mady=make
<NintendoGuy0> Hey, guys
<NintendoGuy0> Whats the deal with thinkpads?
<NintendoGuy0> Are they good for gaming or do they have a specific purpose?
<NintendoGuy0> So yeah, guys?
<NintendoGuy0> What are thinkpads like?
<Shadeslayer> hey i have a problem with my laptops function hot keys(XPS M1530,Kubuntu 8.10) i was wondering if a patch would be released with Jaunty and/or for Ibex
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-05
<heret1c> hello :-)
<heret1c> may networking issues be raised/solved here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-08
<Ash1> how do i disable the single usb in 9.04
<Ash1> version
<Ash1> any one please help me
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-09
<Pavel_S> hi
<Pavel_S> I have few questions.
<Pavel_S> Can somebody help me.
<Pavel_S> ?
<Daker> salut
<Daker> :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-01-08
<ldz420> Hi I have a question about which ubuntu distro to install on a laptop would this be the right room or is there one that could better assist?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-01-05
<just> привет всем, здесь русскоговорящие есть?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-01-08
<zpmorgan> will the ASPM fix be released for 11.10?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-01-04
<xkernel> When Ubuntu will care about laptop batteries consumption?
